# Detailingworld™ Review WoWo’s Final Shine



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review WoWo's Final Shine *

*Introduction:* 









Classed as a Stage 3 product by Wowo Final Shine is an instant super high gloss spray, designed for use on exterior paintwork.

*The Product:*


As with all the products from Wowo's the packaging it arrived in is superb - All company branded .


The bottle is good quality as is the spray head that gives a fine mist which really suits this product.
The orange liquid has a Summer Fruits smell and when sprayed leaves a fine layer of product on the panel.

Shinier than a shiney thing on a sunny day. That's what they said, now try it for yourself. Wowo's Final Shine is designed as the last stage in a day of detailing or your go to for shows, simply put, your car will shine

Wowo's Final Shine is an instant super high gloss spray, designed for use on exterior paintwork. 
Instructions- 
1. Give the bottle a good shake.
2. Either spray directly onto a prepared panel and work in with a foam applicator, or spray onto the applicator and work on to the panel, or if your feeling lazy, just spray it on and wipe off.
3. Grab yourself a deep pile microfibre cloth and buff the panel.

*The Method:*
So Car had already been washed with Wowo's Dry Shampoo review can be found here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381045.
So after shaking the bottle well I decided on the Spray onto Panel method - One pump gave a lovely fine mist of product.




Final Shine was then Rubbed into the panel using the supplied Mircofibre 


To leave a clear shiny panel


As you can see after going around the car it was looking very reflective 



*Price:*
500ml Bottle - £12.99 
Can be purchased from WoWo's direct 
https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-final-shine/

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes easy to use and left a really high glossy shine

*Conclusion:*
The product leaves a really slick shiny finish great products to really get that Shine and would be really good for Shows
This reflection pictures says it all 


"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

